# Eat Your hearts out folks, I have just ordered the new motor



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

As much as we love the Euromobil when we saw this we just had to go for it. See the article - http://auto.howstuffworks.com - then put in gmc in the search box. And then I woke up

stew


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Wow!!!!!!!
Excellent site stew
Did you see this?
I may use this tactic onyou know what forum :lol: :lol: 

Brainwashing
During the Korean War, Korean and Chinese captors reportedly brainwashed American POWs held in prison camps. Several prisoners ultimately confessed to waging germ warfare -- which they hadn't -- and pledged allegiance to communism by the end of their captivity. At least 21 soldiers refused to come back to the United States when they were set free. It sounds impressive, but skeptics point out that it was 21 out of more than 20,000 prisoners in communist countries. Does brainwashing really work in any reliable way? 
In psychology, the study of brainwashing, often referred to as thought reform, falls into the sphere of "social influence." Social influence happens every minute of every day. It's the collection of ways in which people can change other people's attitudes, beliefs and behaviors. For instance, the compliance method aims to produce a change in a person's behavior and is not concerned with his attitudes or beliefs. It's the "Just do it" approach. Persuasion, on the other hand, aims for a change in attitude, or "Do it because it'll make you feel good/happy/healthy/successful." The education method (which is called the "propaganda method" when you don't believe in what's being taught) goes for the social-influence gold, trying to affect a change in the person's beliefs, along the lines of "Do it because you know it's the right thing to do." Brainwashing is a severe form of social influence that combines all of these approaches to cause changes in someone's way of thinking without that person's consent and often against his will. 

Because brainwashing is such an invasive form of influence, it requires the complete isolation and dependency of the subject, which is why you mostly hear of brainwashing occurring in prison camps or totalist cults. The agent (the brainwasher) must have complete control over the target (the brainwashee) so that sleep patterns, eating, using the bathroom and the fulfillment of other basic human needs depend on the will of the agent. In the brainwashing process, the agent systematically breaks down the target's identity to the point that it doesn't work anymore. The agent then replaces it with another set of behaviors, attitudes and beliefs that work in the target's current environment.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

so what do you want me to do now...........................

stew


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Ha Ha
You must go to that forum and place a post, as soon as stevercar places his next post on here he is the winner and close the post.
Well you did ask :lol: :lol: 


Steve


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

that post is like experts playing noughts and crosses.

stew


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I thought I was the master at straying Off Topic.  This one is a world beater.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Yes stop straying off topic. and start eating kitkats instead!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi steve

what are you on tonight? I want some!

I have tried wacky biscuits but wacky kitkats that is new

Mike


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi all....typical kop****e,of ezzz ed
ill have a pint of what he is drinkin :wink: :wink: 
dave


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Stew 
Fab aint it. 
I take it the automatic wheel change is a optional extra 8) 8) 
kind regards


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

Had to move this thread to Jokes and Trivia from the Tech section. I thought we were going to have a serious discussion about the evolution of motorhomes but Steve's diet seems more interesting 

Incidently Steve Kit Kats are on special offer this week at woolworths : :lol: thats where he's getting them from Mike and Dave

Thanks Pusser - what is a coffee shirt by the way, the design team are waiting

All that tech and they choose not to include that basic requirement Richard. Thats probably where they will make the profit!!

Makes you think though doesn't it. In the mmm magazine this month there is a supplement about the 40 years of motorhoming. If we are all about in another forty years I wonder if we will all be pulling out pics of today's fantastic machines and our grand-children will be screaming with laughter saying _you have to be joking (McEnroe will live for ever) you really stayed in THAT!!! _:lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

lugnutt said:


> hi all....typical kop****e,of ezzz ed
> ill have a pint of what he is drinkin :wink: :wink:
> dave


Well hello Dave,
I will ignore the first part of your quote due to the problem you seem to have and your lack of football for so many years in your area, unless of course you are another glorified Manc? :roll: 


lugnutt said:


> ill have a pint of what he is drinkin :wink: :wink:
> dave


What problem?
Well you are obviously drinking seriously bad beer and it is no wonder you want what I drink. It does not have you climbing the walls and ceilings!!!!
:wink:

Mike,Stew
Special Kitkats mate home grown backy, Have tried with*Topic* but it clashes with the *nuts*
Sorry for spoiling your post Stew as it was a good topic. Maybe worth another post and we must not stray off topic this time.
Juast a thought is it not possible to leave original topic in place and just take part of it to the relevant. eg Jokes&tr, Off topic etc?

Steve

:lol: :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

No problem Steve, like a bit of banter, only joking about your diet. Kitkats, home grown backy and good beer sounds good to me. :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

artona said:


> good beer sounds good to me.


Mmmm - the weekend approaches


----------

